
Nuxt.js – A minimal framework for server-rendered Vue.js applications - reicher89
https://github.com/nuxt/nuxt.js
======
tedmiston
It's kind of funny how much front-end tech stack we bring in to get back to
server-side rendering that was the norm before modern JS apps.

I do think Vue.js, Riot.js 2.0, etc are interesting additions to the front-end
landscape. Here I like the simplicity of defining routes from file names but
it seems to break down quickly with any sort of customization. As an anecdote
I thought this was something the Vue team was working on.

~~~
Atinux
Hi @tedmiston, I tought too that the Vue team was working on it, but they're
clearly focusing on integrating Weex with Vue right now.

In comparison of Next.js, Nuxt.js is customizable via a nuxt.config.js file, I
am actually working on the possibility to extend the root application via a
pages/_app.vue file. This way, there are endless possibilities for customizing
your app.

I'm actually working on an E-commerce website based on nuxt.js, it's a big
enough example to know if nuxt.js is ready for making any kind of web
application.

Also, for the server-side, you can use nuxt.js as a middleware of your own
node.js app.

The documentation website is on its way :-)

